# Unterschied zwischen paintComponent() und paint()?



## michaelb (5. Jul 2006)

Hallo,
was ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden oben genannten Methoden? Beide sind ja zum Zeichnen da, aber was ist der Unterschied?
Gruß Michi


----------



## Beni (5. Jul 2006)

paint: Zeichnet *alles* (auch die Kinder)
paintComponent: Zeichnet nur die Component, ohne Kinder oder Border


----------



## michaelb (6. Jul 2006)

Hi,
was meinst du mit Kinder bzw. Border??
Mit Component hast du Panels gemeint? Oder?
Gruß Michi


----------



## Beni (6. Jul 2006)

Jeder Container (und fast alles was es in Swing gibt ist ein Container) kann Kinder haben. Z.B. ein Button auf einem Panel: der Button ist das Kind des Panels.

Border: das sind die Ränder verschiedener Componenten. In der API hats irgendwo ein paar Screenshots.

Und nein, ich habe nicht Panel gemeint. Die paintComponent-Methode haben alle Componenten von Swing (JMenus, JTables, ...), deshalb heisst sie ja auch paint*Component*.


----------



## michaelb (6. Jul 2006)

Hi,
das mit dem paintComponent ist schon klar dass des nicht nur Panels sind, aber ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen in ein Menü reinzumalen!
Gruß Michi


----------

